# Older Jotul cleaning question



## Mighty Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a Jotul #8, I am unsure of exact model, (back plate says "Jotul Fireplace 8" UL 737 NBK, RPT 02.01.83 ) woodburning stove on my outside brick patio.  It was installed in the early 80's about 18 years before we moved in and I am noticing rust on some areas coming through the paint/enamel.  How do I tell what the finish is?  It is somewhat mottled looking black, was wondering if it is the blue black enamel or the matte black paint.  What is the best way to clean and  or polish/condition this stove and deal with the rust and dullness of the enamel?  The stove is outside always, but protected from rain.  Also, the stove is missing glass in the door, the gasket for it is missing, I am assuming the previous owner took it out because it was outside.  Does this affect the burn or heating?  We use this stove for outdoor warming in the winter months as we spend a good deal of time on the patio.  Location is Southern California


----------



## remkel (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard! It helps if you can post a couple of photos of the stove so we can see what you are describing. I cannot speak to the finish, but it seems like this was being used more like an outdoor fireplace than a stove. Others may be able to respond in more detail, but I would think if you were to replace the glass and gaskets the stove would possibly throw more heat. Right now most of the heat is probably rushing up whatever flue is attached to the stove.

Good luck!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 8, 2015)

You beat me begreen!  Wonder who made it for Sears?  Hard to see the fireplace no and model no in the photo...


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2015)

Moved to a new thread. This is old and completely unrelated.


----------

